# Great Pigeon Breeder Lost



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

I Am Writing This In Honor Of My Father Who We Buried Today. He Passed Away On The 3rd, At 60 Years Old,after Being Diagnosed With Lung Cancer In August. He Has Raised Pigeons For Over 30 Years And Would Spend Hours Sitting In A Bucket In Front Of His Loft Just Watching Them. They Did Not Have To Be Any Fancy Breed Or Perfect Bird For Him To Enjoy Them. He Rathered The Crossed Breeds And Any Bird Was Just As Beautiful As The Next To Him. His Name Is Clyde Fontenot And I Ask Ya'll To Pray For Him. Thanks To All And "dad I Love You!!!!!"


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Please accept my deepest sympathies. Your father sounds indeed like a GREAT pigeon man. I hope to be more like him... to enjoy the birds, to watch them in flight, and honor them for the noble and brave creatures they are. You will have those memories of him and his pigeons to cherish always. The very best to you.

Bruce


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. I am sure his spirit is soaring. You and he are in my prayers.

Linda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

It is always difficult to find the right words for someone who has lost a loved one. I want to express my deepest sympathies for your loss. And hope you find some measure of comfort in the memories you hold dear, and the fact that he as gone to a better place, free of pain, and free as the birds he loved.

May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You have my deepest sympathy on the loss of your father. He sounds like a classy guy. How wonderful that you both shared this hobby!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

texanpioneers, 

My sympathy to you and your family over your loss.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Texan,

I am very sorry for your loss .. know that your father now flies free with his beloved birds.

Terry


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I also am so sorry for your loss. My Father died at 65 many yrs. ago & He raised & Flew Rollers that were the love of his life. "I wished I could tell him I'm not so Smart anymore!!!!! Happy


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Thank you for sharing with us. Hope you find some measure of peace. I know your father has found it.
Kind regards,
Carl


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*My Condolences*

I'm so sorry. 

Cindy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

As he enjoyed his birds I hope you shared that with him. And can carry on with his enjoyment. And he will allways live on thru you. So you may not be able to talk or see him. you are a part of him. Proof he lived I can not say but that you will miss him And he is still alive thru you. Best to you in this time of deep thought.


----------



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks! for all the support!!


----------



## tina (Feb 7, 2004)

im so sorry for your loss i hope he is above u still watching on them and they probley feel his love and hes fling with them every time they fly or being with the ones he lost i hope u still happyness and joy through the rest of your life ill prey for him to help watch over the beatifull birds and i agrre with him even cross ones can be perfect have a save and happy jouney in your life and take care of those beatifull angels so he will be happy god bless u


----------



## rollerboi (Apr 3, 2003)

sorry for your lost


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

so sorry, i hope he died peacefully. And im glad your handling this well 


Elvis


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too enjoy sitting and watching my birds. That is how I came to know a great deal of things. I will pray for him. 
Taylor


----------

